# another big power build



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

another Kevan svm Godzilla :flame:


Spec:


Carrillo rods
cp heat treated pistons
cams
fully ported
head gasket
850R turbo’s 9.8 sec spec
high flow walbro fuel pumps
GTC Marston core 80mm intercooler and hard pipes alloy pipe work and blue couplers with murray clamps
blue samco hoses
motor sport water and engine breather tank complete with braided hoses and jic fittings
motor sport adjustable fuel regulator and fuel lines
GTC Gearbox oil cooler kit rad/fan assisted heat proof braided lines pump driven. with overide switch. automatically starts the oil cooler fan and pump at 100c and will cut out at 85c.
zircon coated gtc down pipes colour coded white
6x hks racing spark plugs
GTC Big radiator with low temp thermostat 
GTC titanium suction pipes 
GTC 90mm titan exhaust system with silenced y pipe
GTC 80mm intake kit and motor sport air filters
950cc dw injectors
14 plate clutch system, 12 steels & shims ends
4wd gear lock circlip set
kw club sport suspension
ap racing brakes 
volks 20" mat black wheels
four rear lamp led light conversion
front bumper air intake system with colour coded bezels
AccessPORT NIS006 upgrade & GTC custom map

alloy power steering reservoir
3m protective film to bonnet/sills and front lip
GTC carbon engine cover
front bumper grill carbon mat
GTC GT1 bonnet
rear spoiler fitted carbon mat
front bumper lower lip spoiler fitted  carbon mat
two carbon sills fitted white and carbon finish
front garage defend cool panel in mat carbon
stereo cover mat carbon
gearshift cover in mat carbon
brake cooling ducts
carbon front wing mouldings in mat carbon
window tints
4x rear under tray diffusers carbon mat
rear valance painted white
rear exhaust trims fitted carbon mat
braided brake lines
fully serviced and washed and polished
































































































































































































































































































































more pics to follow.......


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Awesome work Ben :bowdown1: Some cash being poured into that beastie :smokin:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NICE SPEC. :bowdown1:

THE SCENE IS HOTTING UP :flame:

KEEP EM COMING! opcorn:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

This new breed of GTR owners have some serious cash to throw about, must have been what it was like when the R32 etc was released.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

DRAGON said:


> This new breed of GTR owners have some serious cash to throw about, must have been what it was like when the R32 etc was released.


You can blame Thatcher for that, I mean thank her :bowdown1: lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> NICE SPEC. :bowdown1:
> 
> THE SCENE IS HOTTING UP :flame:
> 
> KEEP EM COMING! opcorn:


ALEX a very special engine is on its way for you.."1200" large ones kk:smokin:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> ALEX a very special engine is on its way for you.."1200" large ones kk:smokin:


You missed a couple of naughts off Kev :nervous:

Make Her Fly Kev, Make Her Fly...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

:bowdown1::smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

pics? ben pics?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------

